

Lingt acquired - sown
http://lingt.com/

======
Aqwis
Congratulations to Lingt. Dictionary.com, however, really needs to clean up
and simplify their site - it contains a huge amount of potentially useful
tools, which are hidden in the depths of the website. A while ago I stumbled
upon a tool of theirs which allowed me to describe a word and it would show me
a list of potential matches. Until I (again) accidentally re-found it via
another website a while ago, I was unable to find it because their site is
just so confusing (and Google was of no help).

------
wickedchicken
Since it's being moved offline (language is unclear as to what is happening)
you might be interested in the (for-pay) skritter.com. It (if I understand
Lingt correctly) has the same design to exploit the spacing effect
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spacing_effect>). Has anyone else noticed a lot
of startups popping up in the "adaptive flashcard learning" space lately?

------
moondowner
It was a great service for learning a new language. Have tried it few times
(if it had more languages maybe I would've used in on a daily basis) and I
really liked how it makes you learn and remember words.

<http://flashcards.dictionary.com> seems interesting too, it's evident that
some of the good stuff from Lingt is reimplemented there.

------
kvogt
congrats justin and team!

------
inquiringmind
Does anyone know or care to share details on the acquisition?

------
100k
Congrats to Lingt. Nice to see some exits for YC S09!

------
elvirs
simple and useful. recipe for success. congrats to the team.

